# Rolled Bacon for ABT’s



## Bud J (Aug 14, 2020)

I am fairly new to ABT’s and wanted to share something that may already be obvious to many.
While reading posts and watching videos on ABT’s, just about all say that your bacon must be thin.
Well, to me, the bacon by Oscar Meyer is thin but now that I need it, naturally can’t find it anymore.  So I recall someone (maybe here) mentioned about rolling bacon to make it thinner. I tried that tonight and it worked great. I was able to take a 12” slice and thin it to 18” with one easy roll.
But what I really like is that with rolling you can now buy quality bacon without worrying about it being too thick.
Just roll between wax paper. Thanks to whomever thought of this simple fix.


----------



## smokin peachey (Aug 14, 2020)

Looks good. Can’t wait to see your ABT’s. Thanks for sharing the info on bacon rolling.


----------



## kruizer (Aug 14, 2020)

Ther you go then, More ABTs per strip


----------



## thirdeye (Aug 14, 2020)

You know the old expression, "you learn something every day?"  I just did.   
Not just a good tip for ABT's but for many years I made pig candy for football Sunday pot lucks at my neighborhood watering hole.   I had to shop especially for the thin bacon.  Now (if we ever have have a pot luck or a football game) I can use this technique.  (Beef Li'll Smokies with 1/3 strip of bacon seasoned with brown sugar and cayenne, smoked until the bacon is crispy.... the Smokies take care of themselves. )

Many thanks!!!


----------



## jcam222 (Aug 14, 2020)

That’s a great idea! I truly never would have thought to do that.


----------



## Fueling Around (Aug 14, 2020)

Outstanding tip.
I dislike the quality of thin slice bacon, yes, even your beloved Oscar Meyer.

I pound my chicken breast into uniform submission. Never made the connection to bacon.


----------



## chilerelleno (Aug 14, 2020)

Well there ya go, taking it as far as it'll go.
A good tip to make make your piggie squeal louder/longer in a pinch.

I've stretched my bacon, but never rolled it out.

You can use thick cut bacon instead of thin cut in a couple of different ways.
1) Pre-cook the bacon before using it to wrap the item.
Works on ABT's as well as the quail below and other small items.
Example, https://www.smokingmeatforums.com/threads/cherry-smoked-quail-and-more.291022/
2) Higher temp, 275°-300°+ will render the bacon much quicker and thoroughly.
Great for larger items, e.g stuffed Pablanos, meatloaf, venison roasts and etc.
Granted it will also cook everything else quicker too.


----------



## chilerelleno (Aug 14, 2020)

Fueling Around said:


> I pound my chicken breast into uniform submission. Never made the connection to bacon.


I like to pound my meat too... Especially chicken and pork.


----------



## SmokinAl (Aug 15, 2020)

Great idea, I always buy the thinnest bacon I can find. Now I can use my own bacon & roll it out & make it thinner!
Brilliant!
Al


----------



## Fueling Around (Aug 15, 2020)

chilerelleno said:


> I like to pound my meat too... Especially chicken and pork.


Hey, this is a family friendly forum... (sarcasm visible in my right eye).
Never found the need with pork as we don't do cutlets.
I've tried partial cook by sauteing, baking, nuking, and poaching. Nuking (microwave) is my favorite to render it out.

Don't make ABT's very often, but will give the rolled method from 

 Bud J
 and partial cook the go IF I get jalapeno from the garden.
Deer and rabbits took out 4 of 6 plants


----------



## chilerelleno (Aug 16, 2020)

Fueling Around said:


> Never found the need with pork as we don't do cutlets.


I pound out my pork loins after cutting them when doing them Stuffed/Rolled or to get them thin for Schnitzel.


----------

